# New IG kits rumored to hit shelves Q1 2012.



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

From Warseer:


Stickmonkey @ Warser said:


> Hello Warseer!
> 
> Been a long time, but I have a small item to add into the rumor mill
> 
> ...


And corroborated by BramGaunt:


BramGaunt @ Warsser said:


> Afaik it's actually 3 kits, stormtrooper/veteran soldiers, hydra, Griffon (with colossus and medusa options), plus some finecast updates. Hydra is supposed to look a little different from the FW one.



Some interesting stuff here, I just hope it comes to fruition, I'll hold off buying that pair of Hydras and Medusa I need for my list and see if they do come out according to these rumors.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stormtroopers... I wants...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Sounds plausable to me given that GW have said they want to make all kits you need quite a few of into plastic...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

If there are Stormtroopers then I want them to be ofthe Kasrkin design or they will suck major ass. Although if the keep the option of them on the website then I may forgive them.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

could be good!!


----------



## superdudeman64 (Aug 18, 2011)

> stormtrooper/veteran soldiers, hydra, Griffon (with colossus and medusa options)


Plastic stormtroopers would be nice. 
Not sure what they could do to lure me into buying a verterans set rather then use what I have / will the vets be Cadian, Catachan, First Born, or some vague non descript thing? 
Hydra would have to look sexy and be a decent competitor, price wise, to building my own. 
Griffon with colossus and medusa options, yes please.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds very possible and would be a smart move as well. I would love to see and paint up some of the new kits as well.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

it all sounds quite nice but. i can say one thing. a bit too soon? other races need the attention more then IG. we had a good release not to long ago.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Haskanael said:


> it all sounds quite nice but. i can say one thing. a bit too soon? other races need the attention more then IG. we had a good release not to long ago.


Probably because it will be a popular release so GW will sell lots of these models....it's always their no.1 priority afterall.

Plus the only way to get these models is via FW, and not everyone likes that.
Me, I have at least 2 of all these models but if the plastic Hydras turn out great I might get 2 more.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm going to take this as a sign that they are getting 'popular' codex entry items sorted...

....in the hope we will see Ork Buggies, Trakks and Skorchas soonish.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Plastic stormtroopers would be excellent. Easier to convert to chaos than the metal ones.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> I'm going to take this as a sign that they are getting 'popular' codex entry items sorted...


so tervigon?....

Oblits?...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

anything new for guard will be great, but i do wish they would re-sculpt the general infantry! the cadian sprues are dull and the less said about the catachan sprue the better,the command squad sprues add a little character but compared to other ranges the guard are about as exciting as necron warriors, actually no thats being unfair to necrons, at least they have a green tube to give them something.
would be nice if 2012 was the year of the "second waves" so to speak with a few codex and army books chucked in to finish off fantasy and 40k.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Excellent news, and long overdue!


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> anything new for guard will be great, but i do wish they would re-sculpt the general infantry! the cadian sprues are dull and the less said about the catachan sprue the better,the command squad sprues add a little character but compared to other ranges the guard are about as exciting as necron warriors, actually no thats being unfair to necrons, at least they have a green tube to give them something.
> would be nice if 2012 was the year of the "second waves" so to speak with a few codex and army books chucked in to finish off fantasy and 40k.


Agreed the Catachans are probably the worst plastics in the entire GW range.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> anything new for guard will be great, but i do wish they would re-sculpt the general infantry! the cadian sprues are dull and the less said about the catachan sprue the better,the command squad sprues add a little character but compared to other ranges the guard are about as exciting as necron warriors, actually no thats being unfair to necrons, at least they have a green tube to give them something.
> would be nice if 2012 was the year of the "second waves" so to speak with a few codex and army books chucked in to finish off fantasy and 40k.


Agreed

Modelling an painting 20 billion guardsmen gets pretty boring


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> I'm going to take this as a sign that they are getting 'popular' codex entry items sorted...
> 
> ....in the hope we will see Ork Buggies, Trakks and Skorchas soonish.


Oh come on, those buggies and war trakks have only been around since the 90's! Give someone else a chance!

:wink:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Grins1878 said:


> Oh come on, those buggies and war trakks have only been around since the 90's! Give someone else a chance!
> 
> :wink:


I now what you mean. Nearly half my Eldar range predates back to 1996. And that Warlock which has been used for over 20 years is a joke when a marine gets updated every couple.

All jokes aside if they replace the Eldrad model I will kill 2 hobos for every month they continue using the new model.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I now what you mean. Nearly half my Eldar range predates back to 1996. And that Warlock which has been used for over 20 years is a joke when a marine gets updated every couple.
> 
> All jokes aside if they replace the Eldrad model I will kill 2 hobos for every month they continue using the new model.


Good grief man, you got new poses of your same ancient Aspect Warrior models back in 2001-2002, what more do you want? :wink:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I now what you mean. Nearly half my Eldar range predates back to 1996. And that Warlock which has been used for over 20 years is a joke when a marine gets updated every couple.


to be fair the Eldar models have always been so awesome they dont need much doing, testament to the talents of Jes Goodwin. 

that said if anyone at GW fancies sorting out the butt ugly jet bike model anytime soon i will also kill 2 hobo's a month


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

They'd better not try and pass a reshash of those stupid Kasrkin models as "stormtroopers".


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> the guard are about as exciting as necron warriors, actually no thats being unfair to necrons, at least they have a green tube to give them something.


don't say that, the amount of flash that you can spend days scraping off cadians is truly riveting stuff, nothing beats the feeling of scraping...scraping...scraping and scraping

and although some of us know the plastic stormtroopers are gonna be kasrkin it would of been nice to get the SAS previous versions, far superior to the bland US army cadians kasrkin


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> to be fair the Eldar models have always been so awesome they dont need much doing, testament to the talents of Jes Goodwin.
> 
> that said if anyone at GW fancies sorting out the butt ugly jet bike model anytime soon i will also kill 2 hobo's a month


Hobo killing=awesome fun!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

hungryugolino said:


> They'd better not try and pass a reshash of those stupid Kasrkin models as "stormtroopers".



I should think your safe on that, otherwise they would just shovel Finecrap srry Finecast at you rather than a plastic kit.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Hobo killing=awesome fun!


Bring it on dude:laugh:

Plastic ST's would be great, but I hope they'd be different to the Kasrkin and old metal ST models..I have about 85 of those all up already. The metal Steel Legion models are still very nice as well.

On the Hydra/Griffon/Medusa kit...the owner of my LGS reckons he'd sell about 200 kits in the first week, and 40K isn't even played in the store.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Be interesting to see if it is a multi use kit for both ST's and Vets, seeing as in my mind at least they have different looks: ST's clean, proffesional, orthadox, uniform, high tech vs the Vets hard bitten, dirty, anything goes, personal preferance kit.

I mean they can both take Carapace armour but thats about where the similarities codex options wise end.

Still could be interesting. 

Plastic hydra though mmmmmmmmmmm tasty


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

oh lord yes I Dislike both the Kasrkin and the stormtrooper models currently used, so i hope they got a new design.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

HOBO said:


> Bring it on dude:laugh:


I think a misunderstanding has occurred.

I said Hobo not HOBO


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Stormtroopers... I wants...


Me to...

DAMN GW the will get my soul...again...wait...


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

the greens for the plastic stormtrooper/veterans were released sometime last year, there kasrkin, so don't hope for anything more, it appeared to just be generic carapace armoured bodies to be made into either kasrkin or vets, shotguns as well if I remember rightly


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

James Tiberius said:


> the greens for the plastic stormtrooper/veterans were released sometime last year, there kasrkin, so don't hope for anything more, it appeared to just be generic carapace armoured bodies to be made into either kasrkin or vets, shotguns as well if I remember rightly


My Kasrkin are my Vets,,,and none of that Carapace Doctrine crap required either:laugh:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm owedd a new army if I make it back from the sandbox this time. Maybe after all this time my first Gaurd army?


----------

